# wobbly cabinet



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Well in order to hang your new cabinet to the wall you will have to fasten it to the wall studs. So you will have to nail or drill into the wall. And if your cabinet is wobbly you would probably need to shim it to make it level.


----------



## mjricemonica (Feb 25, 2010)

It's not a wall cabinet...it sits on the floor. I put a level on it and it sits on the floor level but is just very wobbly on the right side.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

If it sits level how could it be wobbly? Did you tighten all the screws to your cabinet? Is the cabinet twisted not square after assembly?


----------



## mjricemonica (Feb 25, 2010)

Probably because you get what you pay for.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

A picture might help to see what your talking about exactly, but what im picturing is a cabinet that is only wide enough to hit one stud, making it not very secure to the wall. What i would do in that situation is mark the floor where the cabinet is, Remove the cabinet and screw a 2x4 3/4 of an inch, or whatever, inside your marks, Then put the cabinet back and sink a couple brad nails at the base of the cabinet into the 2x4.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

mjricemonica said:


> Probably because you get what you pay for.


If the floor is out of level, you can put a shim or 2 under the cabinet to keep it from wobbling.
Ron


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I think the poster is saying that the cabinet itself has give to it that makes it wobbly and that all four legs sit equally on the floor. You could probably reinforce the weak corner by gluing and screwing a couple of pieces of scrap wood say 1x2 or 2x2 and hopefully the door frame would conceal these reinforcements when closed. 

The mounting strap on the back is mostly there for safety to prevent children from pulling the cabinet down on top of themselves. If you have small children in the house, attaching the strap to a stud in the wall is a good idea. I would rather have a marred wall hidden by a cabinet than injured or dead children.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jim F said:


> I think the poster is saying that the cabinet itself has give to it that makes it wobbly and that all four legs sit equally on the floor. You could probably reinforce the weak corner by gluing and screwing a couple of pieces of scrap wood say 1x2 or 2x2 and hopefully the door frame would conceal these reinforcements when closed.
> 
> The mounting strap on the back is mostly there for safety to prevent children from pulling the cabinet down on top of themselves. If you have small children in the house, attaching the strap to a stud in the wall is a good idea. I would rather have a marred wall hidden by a cabinet than injured or dead children.


More then likely the cabinet wasn't assembled correctly.
Take it apart and re-assemble it.
Ron


----------

